# Where are the Southern VA's??



## Judo (Nov 16, 2004)

I look for VA players and they're all up north, lol.    Is there anyone in the south-eastern part of VA, hopefully around the Hampton Roads area (Norfolk, Va. Beach, Chesapeake, Suffolk)? Anyone at all?


----------



## CsonTep (Nov 23, 2004)

*Here we are!*

At least some of us.  We have a regular saturday game in Virginia Beach.  We are currently playing 1983 Basic D&D, but switch games and campaigns frequently.  If you are interested in joining us, or just to check out how strange we might be, you may contact our host.  His email address can be found at our YAHOO Group POLYHEDRA.


----------

